# Model X used on a boat ramp?



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

My in laws are in need of a new car soon, we are trying to talk the into a Tesla. They would be getting ride of there suburban which use to pull their boat. My mother in law was thinking the X would not have enough power to pull the boat. After I showed them some YouTube videos of X pulling boats they started considering it. However when pulling their boat they would need to back it down the boat ramp, the the rear end partially endinging the lake. 

Does anyone use their X for this or know if it’s possible??


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

If it's salt water, they should keep the overweight gas guzzling, porky station wagon. That's a good way to get rid of those awful things. If it's freshwater, the Model X will rip it outta the water so fast they won't know what happened. Time to get a better winch line and tie-downs and this is a good time to use "Chill" mode.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

is their boat larger than a Dreamliner?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The X will definitely have the power and traction (it's AWD with great computer-controlled traction control) to handle this situation. It's a great choice for a tow vehicle, unless you regularly need to tow long distances. Towing will really cut down on the range.

If you regularly have to dunk the rear wheels in the water, I'd be concerned about water getting into the rear motor/gearbox. It will probably be fine, but I'd strongly suggest getting the oil in that gearbox changed regularly just to be on the safe side.


----------

